# What is your smartphone of choice?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My phone is an Android phone called the LG Optimus F5.

What smartphone do you use?

LG Optimus F5: 1

LG Connect: 1

iPhone 4S: 1

HTC One: 4

Samsung Galaxy S 2: 3

Sony Xperia Sola: 1

Nokia 3310: 1

Samsung Galaxy S 4: 5

Samsung Galaxy S 4 Mini: 1

Google Nexus 5: 5

iPhone 5: 8

Blackberry Z10: 1

Samsung Galaxy Note 3: 2

Motorola Razr HD: 1

iPhone 4: 1

Sony Xperia Mini: 1

LG Optimus L9: 1

Samsung Galaxy S 3: 5

HTC First: 1

Samsung Galaxy 3 (not S3): 1

LG Optimus G Pro: 2

HTC One X: 1

Blackberry Curve: 1

Motorola Moto G: 3

Motorola Moto X: 1

iPhone 5C: 1

Samsung Galaxy S 3 Mini: 1

HTC One V: 1

Sony Xperia J: 1

Samsung Galaxy S 5: 1

The iPhone 5 is currently the most popular in this thread.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Lg connect


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

iPhone


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Safebox said:


> iPhone


Which iPhone?


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

MadTroll153 said:


> Which iPhone?


The 4s.

I think I'm about 2-3 generations behind now, but I don't really mind. I mainly use it to text and browse the web anyways.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Safebox said:


> The 4s.
> 
> I think I'm about 2-3 generations behind now, but I don't really mind. I mainly use it to text and browse the web anyways.


The 4s will still get iOS 8. I'm pretty sure anyway.


----------



## Universal (Dec 11, 2013)

Samsung galaxy S2 ,not going to change it until it breaks


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Xperia Sola, it was a mistake to pick 512 RAM android :/ Don't do it guys...


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Universal said:


> Samsung galaxy S2 ,not going to change it until it breaks


haha, I still have the s2 too. Will probably upgrade to the Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nokia 3310.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I am using the Galaxy S4. lately, I wish i have a iphone because of the ease of using facetime over skype :/


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I use a Galaxy S4 mini.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I've also got an s2 rooted running kitkat and am also planning on upgrading to a Note 3 when the price drops.


----------



## ihans (Feb 2, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

iPhone 5


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Galaxy S4


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Universal said:


> Samsung galaxy S2 ,not going to change it until it breaks


I'd say that the Galaxy S 2 is still not too bad, even in 2014 because it has an 8 MP camera with 1080 recording and fairly quick processor. I've seen the Galaxy S 2 run Asphalt 8 Airborne no problem.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nunuc said:


> Nokia 3310.


Still a great phone! It's got Snake.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Blackberry Z10, didn't really have much of a choice, it was the only one they would give me free. I've used Blackberrys for years now however, and I'm kind of fond of them. Wasn't a fan of getting rid of the buttons though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Steve French said:


> Blackberry Z10, didn't really have much of a choice, it was the only one they would give me free. I've used Blackberrys for years now however, and I'm kind of fond of them. Wasn't a fan of getting rid of the buttons though.


Yeah, the Blackberrys (berries?) with the buttons are certainly more well known.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

iphone


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

prettyful said:


> iphone


Which iPhone?


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Galaxy Note 3. Can't fit in my pocket though


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My phone doesn't need to be smart.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a Nexus 5. Only smartphone I've ever had.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

The salesperson said it was the most advanced model, it also serves as a blunt weapon for self defense against bears.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Motorola Razr HD. Only smartphone I've ever had.
It is slim, well built, fairly underrated, and the battery life is really good:









Ok. It doesn't last that long all the time. It varies usually between 2-5 days. Not sure how it lasted 8 days. :stu


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

iPhone


----------



## karawbawl (Feb 2, 2014)

I currently have an iPhone 4 but I've been switching back and forth with a 4S since it keeps breaking. After this phone permanently retires and I can no longer use it I'm probably going to get a BB Q10 or something. I like the tangible keyboard. If not, and I have the money I'd go back to an iPhone but I can't afford to have my Apple products breaking. I've had three iPhones and they all broke within eight to twelve months.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Indelicate said:


> I currently have an iPhone 4 but I've been switching back and forth with a 4S since it keeps breaking. After this phone permanently retires and I can no longer use it I'm probably going to get a BB Q10 or something. I like the tangible keyboard. If not, and I have the money I'd go back to an iPhone but I can't afford to have my Apple products breaking. I've had three iPhones and they all broke within eight to twelve months.


Yeah, iPhones are very fragile.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I've had an iPhone 5 for quite a while now, and I don't see any reason to abandon it.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Galaxy S4 - the screen res is very nice! Love the HD video cam and the battery life is good.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

HTC One.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

dat 5


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Awkto Anonymo said:


> Motorola Razr HD. Only smartphone I've ever had.
> It is slim, well built, fairly underrated, and the battery life is really good:
> 
> 
> ...


I wish all smartphones had that kind of battery life.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have the iPhone 5.

The only positive I see over other smart phones are the apps.


----------



## gow1993 (Feb 2, 2014)

xperia mini


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

make it a poll


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

BTAG said:


> I've had an iPhone 5 for quite a while now, and I don't see any reason to abandon it.


sharpscratch sonic iOS driver


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

LG Optimus L9

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

I love my Nokia Lumia Windows Phone.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Anybody here have the Motorola Moto G? That phone seems amazing for the price.


----------



## Anxious2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Galaxy S3


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a HTC First, AKA the Facebook phone. 

Like most here, I don't use Facebook. You can disable Facebook home on the First, then it's stock Android 4.1.2.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Slumknox said:


> I have a HTC First, AKA the Facebook phone.
> 
> Like most here, I don't use Facebook. You can disable Facebook home on the First, then it's stock Android 4.1.2.


Yeah, stock android is always good.


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm aiming on the Nexus 5. Although I'm not really a fan of smartphones.


----------



## LittleQ (Oct 17, 2013)

I've currently got a galaxy S3 bit in due an upgrade at the end of this month. Samsung are unveiling the S5 in a week or two so I'm going to see what that's like before I decide what to get next. The other phones in interested in are the Note 3 and MotoX. 

I just hope the S5 isn't bloated with loads of things I don't need like the S4 was.


----------



## BarrelDweller (Dec 13, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy 3 (_not_ S3)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

LittleQ said:


> I've currently got a galaxy S3 bit in due an upgrade at the end of this month. Samsung are unveiling the S5 in a week or two so I'm going to see what that's like before I decide what to get next. The other phones in interested in are the Note 3 and MotoX.
> 
> I just hope the S5 isn't bloated with loads of things I don't need like the S4 was.


It will probably be more bloated than ever, especially with the hardware that the phone will have.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Peyote said:


> I'm aiming on the Nexus 5. Although I'm not really a fan of smartphones.


That phone would probably be amazing if it had better battery life.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I really like my Galaxy S4 but I'm totally going to buy a Galaxy Note 4 when it comes out.

You can never have a big enough screen


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I currently have an iPhone 5, I like it. All I do is text, get on Twitter, and browse the Internet, that's it. So yeah, I probably won't be upgrading anytime soon since I like my phone.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ineverwipe said:


> I really like my Galaxy S4 but I'm totally going to buy a Galaxy Note 4 when it comes out.
> 
> You can never have a big enough screen


Have you seen the HTC one max? Lol, that phone is over 6 inches screen size.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I probably should have called this thread, 'what smartphone do you use?"


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Raynic781 said:


> I currently have an iPhone 5, I like it. All I do is text, get on Twitter, and browse the Internet, that's it. So yeah, I probably won't be upgrading anytime soon since I like my phone.


The iPhone 5 will probably get ios 9.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Slumknox said:


> I have a HTC First, AKA the Facebook phone.
> 
> Like most here, I don't use Facebook. You can disable Facebook home on the First, then it's stock Android 4.1.2.


You should install a custom rom to upgrade it to 4.4.2


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have an LG Optimus G Pro and I love it it has a 5.5 inch screen and it has a pretty decent battery, but I run a custom ROM on it to have it upgraded to 4.4.2 ,currently the stock build is only at 4.1.2, and I need to have latest android so I upgraded to a Beanstalk 4.4.2 ROM


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> sharpscratch sonic iOS driver


what does that mean?


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nexus


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jsmith92 said:


> You should install a custom rom to upgrade it to 4.4.2


That voids the warranty.
I wouldn't reccomend doing it if you're on a plan either.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It really sucks that my phone is stuck on android 4.1.2. I wantz KitKat! I can't root because I'm on a plan.

Anybody got the HTC Droid DNA?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

MadTroll153 said:


> Have you seen the HTC one max? Lol, that phone is over 6 inches screen size.


Lol dang thats 1 inch smaller than my tablet


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

MadTroll153 said:


> It really sucks that my phone is stuck on android 4.1.2. I wantz KitKat! I can't root because I'm on a plan.


As long as there is a stock recovery & ROM around for your device, you can flash them back before you turn your phone in. There is no way to possibly tell it was rooted.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> You should install a custom rom to upgrade it to 4.4.2


The phone is commercially dead. There is no one developing for it. 

Unless there is official CM support for a phone, or at least a really active community, then I would rather remain stock. I hate having to deal with a bunch of bugs - pain in the ***.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Slumknox said:


> As long as there is a stock recovery & ROM around for your device, you can flash them back before you turn your phone in. There is no way to possibly tell it was rooted.


Actually, I just found out that the my phone might be getting KitKat.

Do it LG. DO IT.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MadTroll153 said:


> That voids the warranty.
> I wouldn't reccomend doing it if you're on a plan either.


No duh it voids the warranty........all I do is void void void no matter what lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jsmith92 said:


> No duh it voids the warranty........all I do is void void void no matter what lol


Also, I don't want to risk bricking my phone. I don't have insurance and I am like 4 months into my 24 month contract.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

HTC One X

I really love it. Especially the screen. But unfortunately it will be stuck on Android 4.2.2 and I'm too scared to try some of these ROM's that I heard of.

Does anyone have experience with Custom ROM's?


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## albumplush (Oct 11, 2013)

HTC one


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Should be a Nexus 5 waiting for me when I get home. Currently using the first nexus and it has been great to me, I do like these phones!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Should be a Nexus 5 waiting for me when I get home. Currently using the first nexus and it has been great to me, I do like these phones!


I would love to have a nexus 5.

I haz no moneyz.

Gotta get a job...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

DanielFromGER said:


> HTC One X
> 
> I really love it. Especially the screen. But unfortunately it will be stuck on Android 4.2.2 and I'm too scared to try some of these ROM's that I heard of.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Custom ROM's?


Try checking out XDA Developers.


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Is there any noticeable differences between 2.3.5 and the latest Android version?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Cheese Sandwich said:


> Is there any noticeable differences between 2.3.5 and the latest Android version?


Yes, there are a lot of differences. 4.4 is more than 8 versions ahead of 2.3.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I saw a picture of the next HTC one. I hope it's real, because it's STUNNING. Especially the shiny one.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

MadTroll153 said:


> I saw a picture of the next HTC one. I hope it's real, because it's STUNNING. Especially the shiny one.


U mean the M8....?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jsmith92 said:


> U mean the M8....?


I hope they don't call it the m8... Or the one two.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

The new HTC One is so ugly... LG G Pro 2 looks way better, like way way way better.

And it's rumored they're taking a pagebook from Apple and calling it the "New HTC One." It's no wonder they're doing terrible...


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

s2panda said:


> The new HTC One is so ugly... LG G Pro 2 looks way better, like way way way better.
> 
> And it's rumored they're taking a pagebook from Apple and calling it the "New HTC One." It's no wonder they're doing terrible...


I think the HTC One is currently the most beautiful phone on the market. Or is there another One?


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, the current HTC One looks nice but the new one is just dumb.










Speakers aren't even symmetrical and they removed the capacitive buttons yet there's still a huge bezel there.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

On-screen buttons? Seriously? What is the point of that? It's just wasted space. I don't see any logical reason to change from capacitive to on-screen. The rest of it looks ok imo.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

On-screen buttons can be customized and hidden while physical and capacitive buttons are always there wasting space. But most phones today still need a huge bottom bezel to house the microphones, speakers, sensors, connections, etc so it makes sense to do it like Samsung and have physical and capacitive buttons. Though they're not necessary if you just copy LG and Motorola.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

blackberry curve, to indulge myself with a two-year self pity party


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

monotonous said:


> blackberry curve, to indulge myself with a two-year self pity party


Just sell it on eBay and buy a nexus 5 unlocked and switch to that


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

iPhone, i've tried switching several times but I always end up going back.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

DanielFromGER said:


> On-screen buttons? Seriously? What is the point of that? It's just wasted space. I don't see any logical reason to change from capacitive to on-screen. The rest of it looks ok imo.


Yeah. That wasted space where the HTC logo is could've been used for capacitive buttons.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Brad said:


> Yeah. That wasted space where the HTC logo is could've been used for capacitive buttons.


Ya on screen buttons are very dumb it wastes screen real estate


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jsmith92 said:


> Ya on screen buttons are very dumb it wastes screen real estate


I know, right?

I don't like on screen buttons. It seems incredibly awkward to be pressing them on the actual screen. I hate using the notification tray because I feel as I have to be careful pressing the home button. They just waste screen real estate. I much prefer them on the bottom bezel.

The only good thing about them is they make the front of the phone look a little cooler because it looks like the whole front side is screen. Kind of futuristic looking in a way.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

s2panda said:


> On-screen buttons can be customized and hidden while physical and capacitive buttons are always there wasting space. But most phones today still need a huge bottom bezel to house the microphones, speakers, sensors, connections, etc so it makes sense to do it like Samsung and have physical and capacitive buttons. Though they're not necessary if you just copy LG and Motorola.


Well capacitive buttons could be modified too but most phones don't allow it for whatever reason. Also I don't think that they waste space as they are buttons you really need (e.g. Home, back, task manager).


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't really understand this waste of space argument, especially in regards to HTC One.

You're using space to include capacitive and physical buttons instead of using it for more screen space. HTC One would be perfect if they used a larger screen with on-screen buttons instead of capacitive buttons. Not to mention, accidentally clicking capacitive buttons is annoying as hell.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

monotonous said:


> blackberry curve, to indulge myself with a two-year self pity party


And I was just getting all lonely being the only person out there with a Blackberry.

And I remember them being the thing to have, like a decade ago or so.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I got a samsung s3 and I like it first smart phone I have had


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Steve French said:


> And I was just getting all lonely being the only person out there with a Blackberry.
> 
> And I remember them being the thing to have, like a decade ago or so.


Back in 2009 and probably now still, some people use the Nokia 3310 or the 1100...

Yeah...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

mike91 said:


> I got a samsung s3 and I like it first smart phone I have had


Samsung galaxy S 5 is getting announced tomorrow, I believe.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Moto G


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

HTC One (I currently have it) <3


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nexus 5 unlocked


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Anybody here planning to get the Samsung galaxy s 5?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

MadTroll153 said:


> Anybody here planning to get the Samsung galaxy s 5?


i was debating between that and the moto x. Even though the galaxy has better hardware i heard about a lot of unneccesary programs that the galaxy has on it and takes up a bunch of resources so it kind of defeats the purpose

so i went with the moto x and like it a lot. Most stuff is like my old droid razr, but i like the active display stuff and the battery is WAY better than my last phone


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't have a smartphone.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cheesecake said:


> I don't have a smartphone.


Theres a $50 Firefox OS/Android dual booting smartphone coming out its an interesting concept


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I used to have an HTC One S, and I hated it. I switched from it to the iPhone 5, and love that.

I originally had an iPhone 4. So I went from an iPhone, to an Android, back to an iPhone.

The one thing I liked about Androids is that you can customize them. On the other hand, the thing would crash like yesterday's breakfast. I have an Android tablet, and the thing always is buggy, so until they fix the OS, I'm staying with Apple.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I used to have an HTC One S, and I hated it. I switched from it to the iPhone 5, and love that.
> 
> I originally had an iPhone 4. So I went from an iPhone, to an Android, back to an iPhone.
> 
> The one thing I liked about Androids is that you can customize them. On the other hand, the thing would crash like yesterday's breakfast. I have an Android tablet, and the thing always is buggy, so until they fix the OS, I'm staying with Apple.


I never get glitches. What version of Android do you have on your tablet?


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm usining a Galaxy S3 right now, great phone but mine is getting a bit old, going to buy a Galaxy S5 when they are released


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy s4


----------



## Erimitis (Mar 9, 2014)

I have an iphone 5


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Anybody here gotten a new smartphone? :b


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

htc One


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm sticking with my Optimus G Pro for a while now so no I won't be getting a new one any time soon.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Moto g rooted and running liquid smooth ROM.
Got it a couple of months ago


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

1437 said:


> Moto g rooted and running liquid smooth ROM.
> Got it a couple of months ago


I tried the moto g, but I couldnt stand the on screen nav buttons, considering there is a big unused area at the bottom of the phone where the nav buttons could go grrr

I've now "upgraded" from an s2 to s4, I like the bigger screen, but I don't like the bigger phone size and I really dont like the knox protection considering I like rooting my phones, I was thinking of changing to the sony z1 compact but idk


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

1437 said:


> Moto g rooted and running liquid smooth ROM.
> Got it a couple of months ago


I have a beanstalk ROM on my G Pro...with a sick kernel and a zerolemon battery.... It lasts like three days


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

The first and the only smartphone i have ever had: my Samsung Galaxy SIII mini ( i don't think it was released in the U.S. though)


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Schmosby said:


> I tried the moto g, but I couldnt stand the on screen nav buttons, considering there is a big unused area at the bottom of the phone where the nav buttons could go grrr
> 
> I've now "upgraded" from an s2 to s4, I like the bigger screen, but I don't like the bigger phone size and I really dont like the knox protection considering I like rooting my phones, I was thinking of changing to the sony z1 compact but idk


I didnt like the navbar either but UK used to it now.
Also i went with this phone because of its size. My hands are quite small.



jsmith92 said:


> I have a beanstalk ROM on my G Pro...with a sick kernel and a zerolemon battery.... It lasts like three days


3 days? Woah.. nice
I barely get 1-1½ days on this.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

iphone5c


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Zashlin said:


> iphone5c


I can't stand iPhones unless they are jailbroken apple is an evil proprietary company


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jsmith92 said:


> I can't stand iPhones unless they are jailbroken apple is an evil proprietary company


Lol, I don't know about "evil".

:lol


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> Lol, I don't know about "evil".
> 
> :lol


It's completely evil &#128548;


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

What will I replace my Note 3 with.... :|

I'm thinking the LG G3 that was just announced today to tide me over for the Note 4 coming late this year.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

BillDauterive said:


> What will I replace my Note 3 with.... :|
> 
> I'm thinking the LG G3 that was just announced today to tide me over for the Note 4 coming late this year.


Yea it looks quite juicy


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wait for the LG Optimus G Pro 3 it's going to be amazing I think


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lester87 said:


> Samsung


Which Samsung phone?


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Uh i have an iPhone 5 and i don't really care about the jailbreak and stuff, i've done it before with my old iPhone 4 but i didn't find anything special about it. The iPhone just do its job, and for me it's perfect... plus, i can't really stand those gigantic screens D:


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Been using HTC One V (prepaid) for a year and a half.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

So uh, I dropped my iPhone 5 and the screen is horribly cracked. It still works, but it's so ugly now! Any suggestions on what phone to get next? Or should I just get another iPhone 5? All I really do is text, talk, and browse the Internet occasionally.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> iPhones are crap that's why it cracked...get a galaxy and call it a day it's good for people who are dumb with technology


That's your opinion, I for one actually love the iPhones'. Secondly, not sure why you think I'm dumb with technology, because I'm not. I just don't do a whole lot of stuff with my phone except for the basic stuff. Also, my mom has a galaxy and it's always messing up on her (not wanting to turn on, etc.)


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> It's not an insult its sort of just my thing....it's kind of a joke I say that about people who don't use their phones to the fullest potential.... If you don't program or use Linux regularly or anything that is remotely challenging with technology and most certainly if you are a Mac user then you are by definition dumb with technology


Who came up with that definition?

Anyways, does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Moto X, or Moto G if you want to be cheap.

jsmith is just an Apple hater, you can tell from all his posts. What he's saying about technology is essentially like saying if you don't cook with gas, you are a dumbass; if you don't drive stick, you are a dumbass; if you don't have a PhD, you are a dumbass; basically everyone in the world are dumbasses. I don't think I need to point out how stupid his definition is.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

s2panda said:


> Moto X, or Moto G if you want to be cheap.
> 
> jsmith is just an Apple hater, you can tell from all his posts. What he's saying about technology is essentially like saying if you don't cook with gas, you are a dumbass; if you don't drive stick, you are a dumbass; if you don't have a PhD, you are a dumbass; basically everyone in the world are dumbasses. I don't think I need to point out how stupid his definition is.


Price doesn't really matter, I'm waiting until November for my upgrade to get a new one. But I'll look into the phones you suggested! Thanks for the help! And yeah, that's why I asked him who came up with that definition because never have I known someone to be dumb with technology just because they don't program regularly.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

I am in the Windows Phone Master Race. Nokia Lumia 822


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Raynic781 said:


> Price doesn't really matter, I'm waiting until November for my upgrade to get a new one. But I'll look into the phones you suggested! Thanks for the help! And yeah, that's why I asked him who came up with that definition because never have I known someone to be dumb with technology just because they don't program regularly.


Oh if you're waiting until November than there will be lots of options available to pick from, including the iPhone 6, the successor to the Moto X, LG G Pro 3 (though that probably won't get released in North America but the recently announced G3 is also a very good option), etc.

Maybe be best to just stick to iPhone since you're already invested in the ecosystem. 4" to 4.7" will be a very big upgrade and I can't imagine Apple coming out with something as **** as the Galaxy S5 but then again... they did buy Beats for 3 billion...


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't even own Apple products but boy are you ignorant.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

s2panda said:


> Oh if you're waiting until November than there will be lots of options available to pick from, including the iPhone 6, the successor to the Moto X, LG G Pro 3 (though that probably won't get released in North America but the recently announced G3 is also a very good option), etc.
> 
> Maybe be best to just stick to iPhone since you're already invested in the ecosystem. 4" to 4.7" will be a very big upgrade and I can't imagine Apple coming out with something as **** as the Galaxy S5 but then again... they did buy Beats for 3 billion...


So the G3 actually looks pretty good. Hmm, might have to look into that one a bit more!


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, G3 is by far the best phone of 2014 so far.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

> content removed - neo


*Correction* People buy iPhones because they like iPhones, not because they're dumb. They might just prefer the Apple ecosystem, or the exceptional build quality of iPhones. A person's intelligence is not determined by which flagship phone they buy. Not everybody has the time/expertise to jailbreak or hack their phones.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I use a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 O_O


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> *Correction* People buy iPhones because they like iPhones, not because they're dumb. They might just prefer the Apple ecosystem, or the exceptional build quality of iPhones. A person's intelligence is not determined by which flagship phone they buy. Not everybody has the time/expertise to jailbreak or hack their phones.


Agreed. I had an iPhone for 2 years and it was one of the easiest phone I used. O_O I liked it. The only thing I did not like about it was the small screen. That's why I switched to Samsung.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jap said:


> Agreed. I had an iPhone for 2 years and it was one of the easiest phone I used. O_O I liked it. The only thing I did not like about it was the small screen. That's why I switched to Samsung.


Yeah, and to think that iPhones were once considered "big". 0_0


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

```

```



CravingBass said:


> *Correction* People buy iPhones because they like iPhones, not because they're dumb. They might just prefer the Apple ecosystem, or the exceptional build quality of iPhones. A person's intelligence is not determined by which flagship phone they buy. Not everybody has the time/expertise to jailbreak or hack their phones.


I agree as well, I don't have the time or need to jailbreak my iPhone, I don't think that makes me dumb though.

I want to switch it up, but my friend has an iTouch I believe, and since he just recently moved away, if I don't keep my iPhone we won't be able to talk regularly through iMessage. So I'm not sure what to do about that. Unless we talk through kik, but I don't really care for kik all that much.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Just got a nexus 5 a few weeks ago. Much better than my old htc.



s2panda said:


> jsmith is just an Apple hater, you can tell from all his posts. What he's saying about technology is essentially like saying if you don't cook with gas, you are a dumbass; if you don't drive stick, you are a dumbass; if you don't have a PhD, you are a dumbass; basically everyone in the world are dumbasses. I don't think I need to point out how stupid his definition is.


Correction: everyone in the world is a dumbass except for him, due to some arbitrary rules he came up with that no one else cares about.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Raynic781 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I agree as well, I don't have the time or need to jailbreak my iPhone, I don't think that makes me dumb though.
> ...


You can try Google Hangouts? Not sure how it is on iOS though.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Raynic781 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I agree as well, I don't have the time or need to jailbreak my iPhone, I don't think that makes me dumb though.
> ...


If it's just the glass that's cracked and the LCD and touch work ok, you can get it repaired pretty cheaply, but If you want a change anyway I would say stick with iphone if you like it, personally I like android, but I've never used apple products, so I'm sure if it was the other way round I would stick with what I know.

I also disagree with the sentiments regarding rooting, I rooted my last phone and ran various roms, made my own boot animations, tweaked, deleted bloat etc, but at the end of the day none of it really mattered, the only thing that was of any real benefit was changing the dpi, but as I'm happy with the stock dpi on the s4 I've just left it all stock and loaded nova launcher and I'm happy I don't think that makes me technologically dumb.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Raynic781 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I want to switch it up, but my friend has an iTouch I believe, and since he just recently moved away, if I don't keep my iPhone we won't be able to talk regularly through iMessage. So I'm not sure what to do about that.


There are tons of cross-platform messaging apps (most of which can also do voice and video) you can use like WhatsApp, KakaoTalk, LINE, Viber, Skype, etc.

I personally don't see the need to be locked down to a messaging app only on one platform like iMessage, FaceTime, etc. when I can use those above which work on multiple platforms.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

s2panda said:


> You can try Google Hangouts? Not sure how it is on iOS though.


I guess I could test it with him to see how it works out. It got some pretty good reviews on the app store though.



Schmosby said:


> If it's just the glass that's cracked and the LCD and touch work ok, you can get it repaired pretty cheaply, but If you want a change anyway I would say stick with iphone if you like it, personally I like android, but I've never used apple products, so I'm sure if it was the other way round I would stick with what I know.
> 
> I also disagree with the sentiments regarding rooting, I rooted my last phone and ran various roms, made my own boot animations, tweaked, deleted bloat etc, but at the end of the day none of it really mattered, the only thing that was of any real benefit was changing the dpi, but as I'm happy with the stock dpi on the s4 I've just left it all stock and loaded nova launcher and I'm happy I don't think that makes me technologically dumb.


Yeah, I think someone told me it was around $50 or $70 to get it fixed. I went through this the last time I left my 4s on the top of my car and it cracked all to hell! I was trying to figure out if I wanted something different, but I ended up getting the iPhone 5. Ugh, I don't know, it's a hard decision!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I never considered a phone until 2013*

I thought it was kiddies' glam

Such repulsion of speaking to anyone who not right next to me and looking at each other.

Excellent Telephone Manner / Communicator
I like this. I always did. Unquestionably.

But the bullying / mockery anyone will do to beat me to a pulp like a caged animal.

It was recruiter's tactics that put me off using the phone. I grew an exponential curse for people who saw this as a luxurious extended arm to grab anyone by the collar across the globe. SIM & SMS. Toy.

My Nokia 6300 surprised me by its handy Blutoof contact organisation but was too full to add any or remove any. iPhone just to make its contact list the same as the Mac

It's helped me get ready for speaking to recruiters but nothing's changed. Still a piece of plastic shoved in the ear or held at arm's length that pretends to be a person, who isn't there.

I got an iPad when released. I had no idea of iOS then. I bought it as a way to get my old dad an internet connection to be easy for him. I regret it. It's only useful when in hospital or internet fails and I go to a friend's to get mail.

I see no worth of it. The one and only useful feature of it is to clearly show me how mucky my fingers are. Even when I was washing hands really hard and the screen with several special cloths, there's no way to put one fingerprint on it without mirroring how dirty the surface and skin are after a wash.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> I thought it was kiddies' glam
> 
> Such repulsion of speaking to anyone who not right next to me and looking at each other.
> 
> ...


Your posts baffle me every single time


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a Blackberry Curve. I know everyone has moved beyond the company but I've never kept up with the phone craze & I like my buttons for texting. Eventually I'll get a Q10


----------



## Golden Angel (May 30, 2014)

Hey.

Can someone suggest me the best phone around 200$ ?

I don't really want any fancy and my budget is kind of limited, all I want is to be able text, call and listen some music from this phone.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Golden Angel said:


> Hey.
> 
> Can someone suggest me the best phone around 200$ ?
> 
> ...


Moto g has been the best budget phone about as far as android goes but it has no sd card slot so depends how much music you have, they are releasing a new moto g version which has 4g and a micro SD slot, so that would probably be better for you, outside of that I'm sure you could get a used s3 or iphone for around that amount.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

+1 for Moto G. Way better than a used Galaxy S3, except for the camera.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

s2panda said:


> +1 for Moto G. Way better than a used Galaxy S3, except for the camera.


The s3 also has a bigger screen, an SD card slot, capacitive buttons so no screen space is wasted on soft buttons and a changable battery and the perfomance is supposedly a bit better, but Sumsung were caught cheating benchmark programs so take that with a pinch of salt. The moto G does come with kitkat OS as standard, on the s3 you would have to root it and load a custom kitkat rom if you wanted it, which is not difficult.

Overall I would pick the s3 mainly for the slightly bigger screen and capacitive buttons, also I like using a wall charger, having one battery charging while I'm using the other battery in the phone, but I'm biased because I'm used to having Samsung phones.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Schmosby said:


> The s3 also has a bigger screen, an SD card slot, capacitive buttons so no screen space is wasted on soft buttons and a changable battery and the perfomance is supposedly a bit better, but Sumsung were caught cheating benchmark programs so take that with a pinch of salt. The moto G does come with kitkat OS as standard, on the s3 you would have to root it and load a custom kitkat rom if you wanted it, which is not difficult.
> 
> Overall I would pick the s3 mainly for the slightly bigger screen and capacitive buttons, also I like using a wall charger, having one battery charging while I'm using the other battery in the phone, but I'm biased because I'm used to having Samsung phones.


Samsung phones are too plasticy... but that might be just me. Also I'm not a huge fan of the amoled screen.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

1437 said:


> Samsung phones are too plasticy... but that might be just me. Also I'm not a huge fan of the amoled screen.


It just so happen that I have a Moto G at the moment, having put them side by side I have to agree, the Moto has the better screen to my eyes, even setting the S4 display to professional photo mode it has that over saturated look, but as you can see the S4 has much more usable screen space.










and this is a Moto g next to an S3


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Schmosby said:


> It just so happen that I have a Moto G at the moment, having put them side by side I have to agree, the Moto has the better screen to my eyes, even setting the S4 display to professional photo mode it has that over saturated look, but as you can see the S4 has much more usable screen space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samsung's AMOLED screens have the most absurd colour saturation. It makes the screens look a tiny bit ugly, but that's a matter of taste. Some people like the Skittlez colour palette I guess.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I use to have a white Samsung Galaxy s3 but on the first day of college back in January I dropped it by accident and broke it, and I've been phone less ever since -__-


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Google Nexus 5.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I have an iPhone 3. It's alright. Heh. Would love an upgrade.


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

i have the cassio comando lte i love it cause its waterproof and a phone for active people i want to buy an old droid2 so i can root it and run it on kalilinux os, so i can use it as a moblie breaker hehe


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

TenEyck said:


> i have the cassio comando lte i love it cause its waterproof and a phone for active people i want to buy an old droid2 so i can root it and run it on kalilinux os, so i can use it as a moblie breaker hehe


Why would you want to run it on the droid2...that phone is ancient...it would be insanely slow


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> Why would you want to run it on the droid2...that phone is ancient...it would be insanely slow


the keyboard is ideal for a linux based system


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

TenEyck said:


> the keyboard is ideal for a linux based system


Couldn't you just get a mini Bluetooth keyboard for it


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

I picked up a Sony Xperia J for 50 quid in a secondhand store awhile back. I wanted a smartphone but under no circumstances would I pay 100s for one. I'd get so little use from it! I could do with more RAM but its great. A real boon to have a mini tablet in my pocket. You always have something to keep you occupied when queuing or waiting around.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

TenEyck said:


> i have the cassio comando lte i love it cause its waterproof and a phone for active people i want to buy an old droid2 so i can root it and run it on kalilinux os, so i can use it as a moblie breaker hehe


omg kalilinux on an old phone? never knew. btw cracking hashes would take a hell amount of time


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the galaxy s5, it is pretty damn big, I suggest getting a mini version, if they have it yet, unless you don't mind a big phone, but its a pretty solid phone. No problems yet and it's super fast.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jesse93 said:


> I have the galaxy s5, it is pretty damn big, I suggest getting a mini version, if they have it yet, unless you don't mind a big phone, but its a pretty solid phone. No problems yet and it's super fast.


Bleh. I've gone off of Samsung somewhat. I think the phone to watch this year at the moment in the LG G3. That phone looks fantastic, and, at least to me, better than the GS5.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> Bleh. I've gone off of Samsung somewhat. I think the phone to watch this year at the moment in the LG G3. That phone looks fantastic, and, at least to me, better than the GS5.


The new LG UI looks so amazing. It hopefully won't be as horribly laggy as touchwiz though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

jsmith92 said:


> The new LG UI looks so amazing. It hopefully won't be as horribly laggy as touchwiz though.


It shouldn't be. I wouldn't imagine so with a 2.5 GHz quad core Snapdragon 801 and 3 GB RAM, anyway.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I know someone with the original Moto G and they seem like really good phones. I might get myself the new slightly upgraded Moto G that includes the addition of a memory card slot


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> It shouldn't be. I wouldn't imagine so with a 2.5 GHz quad core Snapdragon 801 and 3 GB RAM, anyway.


Good point


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Any phone recommendations? I currently have a galaxy s3 on Verizon, no contract with a grandfathered unlimited data plan. I'd be paying full price for just the phone. I'm thinking of just replacing it with another s3, my current one won't hold a charge ;(


Why not get a new battery?


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Batteries are fine, I have three. The charging port on my phone is messed up.


The charging port should be easy to replace, it was on the S2, or you can buy a battery cradle wall charger dirt cheap on ebay


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'll check it out thanks.


I just looked it up, on the S3 the charging port is soldered to the main board, so I wouldn't try it unless you are good at soldering etc, on the S2 and the S4 the charging port is on a seperate part that you can just swap out.

This is the kind of charger I was talking about though http://r.ebay.com/4E3mXw


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm gonna see if I can find something similar to that charger on Amazon since I already have prime, never was a big fan of ebay.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I03DS1M

There are cheaper ones on there without Prime, not sure what Prime does.

Oh I see free fast delivery


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Awesome, I don't know why I never thought of a battery charger lol :/


Yea they are great if you have multiple batteries like you do


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Moto G, best $180 phone for me. Unlocked, no contract.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Any updates people? lol


----------

